# Forum Advice



## manta356 (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I know why we join these Forums,it's for all the free advice and encouragement. :lol: 
Just read the Opening post and the first reply on the following Forum. :twisted:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/96-jeep-cherokee-need-opinions-1149721/


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

The O/P only appears to have made that one post - I wonder why?.................. 8)


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought it sound advice, but hey ho I do like pain, so I'm told

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't know I've seen one liners on here that were worse. :shock:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Mind you that response would scare me away from another posting as well! :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

He spoke his mind and didn't get banned. :lol: 8) 

tony


----------

